# Estrella



## grigoriys (31 Окт 2018)

Господа, кто-нибудь знаком с таким инструментом: https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/prodam-akkordeon-estrella-IDC2HmE.html#404e03a7ba


----------



## ugly (31 Окт 2018)

По внешнему виду похож на модель "Этикетку приклейте сами". Ну как Фаринелли, ПерлРивер или Садко.


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2018)

Дерьмо, от которого держаться подальше...


----------



## grigoriys (31 Окт 2018)

ugly (31.10.2018, 15:05) писал:


> По внешнему виду похож на модель "Этикетку приклейте сами". Ну как Фаринелли, ПерлРивер или Садко.


Что-то в этом есть. Просто как-то именно с испанскими инструментами редко приходилось сталкиваться, может кто владел. осадок остался?


----------



## vev (1 Ноя 2018)

*grigoriys*,

причем здесь "испанские"? Во-первых, их в Испании не делают. Во-вторых, это реально китаец.
Китайцем не владел, но от "щупанья" ощущения помню до сих пор... 

P.S. недавно вернулся из очередной поездки в Китай. Потестил много разных роялей. Написано даже Yamaha, но звук... Рояль-мюзет. Розлив 20 центов. Звук металлический. Механика - Лирика переплюнет. Пока есть нельзя, хотя на хлеб уже мажется


----------



## Kuzalogly (1 Ноя 2018)

Китай в своём репертуаре.  Одни и те же паршивые консервы при продаже в Россию называют "Дядя Ваня", в Европе это будет "Берег Балатона", в Южной Америке- "Мучачос Компаньерос".    Так и этот инструмент. В испанской сувенирной лавочке- Эстрелла, в Беларуси- "Наш Батька."))


----------

